# ebay sellers: what would you do?



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

I haven't sold anything on ebay for about 4 years. I got a wallet for Christmas that I can't use, so I decided to sell it on ebay. 

The wallet got 14 bids and sold for $108 with $5 shipping and handling. My final value fee is in the $9 range. 

The sale ended last Thursday and I heard from the buyer today. He said that he didn't realize it was a woman's wallet and he no longer wants it. He demanded to be released because he made a mistake and everyone makes mistakes. Based on his wording and spelling, English is his second language. Some of what he wrote didn't even make sense.

I am trying to figure out what to do that will cost me the least. I could send him a message canceling. If he doesn't agree, I won't get my final value fee back. It is possible he won't agree simply because of the language issue. He might not understant that it won't hurt his rating to agree. Or he could refuse just to be a jerk. The ebay forums warn of both things happening.

I could hold him to it. A contract is a contract. The title of the listing said women's walllet and he bid several times over three different days. If I turn him in for nonpayment, he could pay and then when I ship it he could say I misrepresented it and from what the ebay forums say paypal will take his side. It is possible that he could have the walllet and I would have to refund him the money. I don't really worry about the bad feedback so much...I am not planning to do much selling on ebay anyway.

They way ebay is set up, it seems like the buyer has the power to bully sellers. He is in the wrong, but has the ability to hurt me no matter how I go about trying to fix the situation.

Sellers, what do you do in this type of situation?


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Cancel it and take the loss of the FVF.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I think, you should be able to cancel the top bid. 
Then sell to the back up bidder with a second chance offer


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I'd probably send the email that allows him out of the deal.

I'm pretty sure that ebay will refund your FVF if he agrees to cancel the deal. They'll keep the 20 cent listing fee though.


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

I would probably cancel it and move on. I might file a non paying bidder and get the final value fee refunded. I don't think there is any use in trying to hold him to the sale if he doesn't want to complete it.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I would go to Resolution Center on the Site Map (link is at very bottom of page) then do a cancel transaction. Chose I cancel, selecting reason why. That will be sent to the buyer for confirmation. I he responds, deal closed and you get your commission fee back. If they don't after a set number of days, you can still close it.

Initial reason would likely be "Buyer Made a Mistake" - or however it is worded.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree with Ken and everyone else. 

Cancel the transaction. You can still get your FVF back, even if the buyer never responds. And, you can also offer a Second Chance offer to the next highest bidder.


----------



## countrykidz (May 12, 2008)

I too would cancel the transaction, but it might be possible to offer it to the next available bidder under him, I have done that before and made other bidders very happy. That way you would get at least some of your money, yet the other party would remain happy. If it were me, I would first be certain he wants to cancel, by responses to his replies, then send a message to the 2 other bidders who were under his bid, offering it to them, if they do not want the item, I would then cancel the transaction and request the fees refunded thru ebay-then I would relist the wallet, who knows it may even do better the second time around.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I received a message from eBay last week the new feedback policy was in effect. Before a member could post neutral or negative feedback they had to give the seller an opportunity to make it right.

I you sell on eBay you should have received it.


----------

